# Chrome hunting



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Going out again on 6th to find one that is hungry maybe...hitting the rifle somewhere near streakmark lake. Every time I have been out in a different location it been fished out!


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

No chrome just browns undersized.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the report. Any plans for the 20th?


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Never heard of that lake, and I know the watershed pretty well.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Might be going to Grand Haven that weekend. Going to the Big A tomorrow.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

feedinggrounds said:


> Never heard of that lake, and I know the watershed pretty well.


Skidway...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Just got back from a week of Steelhead hunting on the Ausable. Fishing was marginal, but it was great to get out again. Most of the fish we caught were Skippers, and the largest Steelhead I landed in a week was about 6#. Last year almost all of our fish were over 7#, and the largest was 12.5#. There were still a lot of leaves coming down, which is unusual for this late in the year. Caught some Whitefish, and they were all nice size. Saw Eagles, Mink, Muskrats, Beaver, tons of ducks and geese, and quite a few deer. I was just drifting down the river late Friday afternoon, and we saw a really nice 8 point buck walking the river bank. HUGE spread, and somewhere that could easily be walked to, to hunt it. Pier guys seemed to be catching Walleyes just about every time I put in, or took out.


----------

